# Sage's foaling thread**Houston, we have a baby!**



## MsLady

I'm going to get some more pictures tomorrow.

I hope everyone enjoys following us on our journey.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ellieandrose

When your done with cactus feel free to send him to Australia! He is a good looking little dude! Do you have any pics of daddy?


----------



## MsLady

Thanks, and I know the name is deceiving, but Cactus is a filly, and good luck prying her away from my husband! I did have pics of him, if I can't find them, I see him almost every day I'll take some more. He is a grandson of Colonel Freckles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

They are both beautiful! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## MsLady

Out of 4 horses Sage is our only pally, the others are sorrels, so I am really hoping we get a little palomino. I'm not going to hold my breath tho, I've seen all of the foals from this stud this year and they are sorrel.

Here is Cactus, she is out of the same dam and stud.









This is Cowboy, he has is out of the same stud.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride

I adore Cactus. Such a cutie . I can't wait to see the baby.


----------



## my2geldings

Those are some cute babies! I am a sucker for bit blazes, absolutely gorgeous foal!


----------



## MsLady

Took some more pics of Sage last night, it had just rained, so she was still wet.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

Beautiful horses *subbing* :clap:


----------



## MGTS

subbing. Lovely lovely mare


----------



## MsLady

Poor Sage she is moving so slow these past few days. This morning her belly looked so big, she remained me of the old toys " Weebles wobble but they don't fall down"! DH said I was being mean and to remember what it was like being pregnant...lol. She just looked miserable, sad thing is she has at least 2 more months to go! The soonest she should foal is September 24, that is 320 days. My uncle, professional trainer, saw her for the first time in a few months and couldn't believe she had 2 months to go. I just realized I didn't get any pictures of her lately, I'll get some tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Went to feed the horses tonight and as usual they were across the pasture, poor Sage was taking forever to get over to us. The temp tonight was 89 degrees with the heat index around 98, but today it was 99 with heat index 110. Sage was breathing pretty heavy and I noticed her biting her stomach, normally biting her stomach wouldn't bother me, she usually has flies she is trying to get rid of, but tonight there were none. Her bag is full but no waxing. I don't know if its the heat or labor. She should not go into labor until the end of September. 

FYI-We live in rural OK, the large animal vet will not come out because she is not halter broke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15

Subbing! Beautiful mare and young 'uns!


----------



## MsLady

Checked on Sage this morning, she was breathing better, I really think its the heat. We went ahead and feed her a little this morning, she did not stay around for any grooming or pampering. After she ate she went straight to the woods. That's where they go when it's hot. That was a little odd for her, she usually stays around until we leave. I'll check on her again tonight, this is when I wish we lived on the land with our horses not 10 miles away, but I'm still grateful for what we have 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan

Your place looks like a pretty nice place to be a horse  Gorgeous horses and scenery.


----------



## MsLady

Thank you, I think it is beautiful, but I am kinda biased...lol
I finally remembered to take some updated pictures of Sage this morning. She is really sunburned on her nose, I tried to put medicine on it yesterday but was unsuccessful! If it has any odor to it whatsoever she has nothing to do with it!! She has blisters all on her nose. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open!

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

Looks like a foal leg falling out of her belly button .... either that or she's really a gelding ... *snort*


----------



## barrelbeginner

SUbbing!


----------



## egrogan

MsLady said:


> I finally remembered to take some updated pictures of Sage this morning. She is really sunburned on her nose, I tried to put medicine on it yesterday but was unsuccessful! If it has any odor to it whatsoever she has nothing to do with it!! She has blisters all on her nose. If anyone has any suggestions I'm open!


Ouch, poor girl. Can you try to put some simple triple antibiotic on it for now while it's still sort of raw? I don't think that should have much smell to it.

Going forward, she'll need some daily protection from the sun. Waterproof sunscreen is what we use on all our light colored horses at the barn (palominos, greys, paints). There is a smell to it, so that may be disagreeable to her at first, but I think it's something to work on as she's going to continue to burn without it. 

I think you said she wasn't halter broke yet, so this suggestion may not be helpful, but it seems like another thing to help her would be a fly mask with a nose to keep the sun off that sensitive skin (here's a basic one that also seems to have UV protection). As someone who has never halter broken a horse, I can't say how tough it will be to get her to a place where she would accept it, but it does seem like a priority to protect her.


----------



## pixelsandponies

Subbing. Gorgeous mare!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

texasgal said:


> Looks like a foal leg falling out of her belly button .... either that or she's really a gelding ... *snort*


Yes that is Cowboy on the other side...lol. I started to mention it, but I knew someone would find his leg 😳!

I'll try the antibiotic ointment, your right that shouldn't have too much of a smell. We have tried many different sunscreens and of course a $20 tube (small tube) is working the best, less odor. This is what happens when I miss a day. I basically have to just trick her when she is eating and get it on her the best I can. 
I'm sure a fly mask would also work, but your not going to get it on her! Your right she is not halter broke and had first human contact 4 months ago. My uncle tried to halter break her when we first got her so all of this would be easier, but it was too difficult and he was afraid she would loose the foal. We have really progressed tho, she comes to us when called, we groom her and she is getting to where she will even pick up her feet. I'll worry about a halter after the baby.

Thanks for all the suggestions, I really appreciate them!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marcie

subbing  what a beautiful mare


----------



## MsLady

We have been watching Sage a little closer these last couple of days. She still has a month to go but she is so big and walking so slow. I noticed the other day she had a discharge from her vulva, this was not normal, so we just started watching her a little closer. She is keeping her distance from the others, Lady did that when she foaled. Normally her favorite thing is to have DH brush her, but today she only let me touch her and I could rub her (like a message) but could not use the brush, it was almost like it hurt. So I messaged her neck and front legs, went to her stomach and that was a no go! Again, normally that is her favorite. So I just hung out with her and talked about how great those last few weeks and days of pregnancy are...not! I'm not a happy pregnant person and I've decided she is not a happy pregnant horse! When our other mare was preg her coat was beautiful, it shined and shimmered, with beautiful dapples. Sage reminds me a herion addict, her coat is not shiny and her mane is stringy and a mess she just looks bad. I guess just like some women look good while pregnant and some don't, the same goes for horses...lol


Sage, just a few days after we brought her home.









Sage, always looking for more food. 









See the difference in these pictures, this is 4 months apart.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay

Wow are you sure about the birth date of last year's filly? She just looks so ready to pop :shock: Like my horse did a few weeks before she foaled. I'm sure each horse carries the weight differently though, just like humans.


----------



## CLaPorte432

The discharge could be the mucus plug. It'll be a reddish orangy color. When my mare lost hers...she foaled 3 days later.

Watch this girl closely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Cactus' birthday was given to us by the last owner, but we have decided he may have been off by a month or two (ya think!), he also told us Sage was going to foal in April, so unfortunately we really can't trust what he says. He didn't care about the horses, he inherited them from his dad.
The discharge was red/yellow. And she is just huge, honestly I do feel sorry for her every time I see her. We are trying to do everything we can to make her more comfortable. Thank goodness the weather has been nice, she was sweating so bad, but it has cooled off now. We are not going to breed her back, we have figured she has had 7 foals in her 11 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm going to guess she is going to will foal within a week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

We will have to wait and see. She is sure making it interesting at our house!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Just got back from checking on Sage, still no waxing but her vulva is defiantly relaxing. I love the anticipation of one day we will show up and a foal will be with her( I know bad things can happen, but I can't do anything about that).

4 days ago and today.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

Subbing!

Is Cactus halter broke yet? Or is it just her who isn't halter broke? I would say try to get her halter broke ASAP once she has the baby!


----------



## MsLady

Cactus is at my uncles, who is a trainer. I am proud to say she is halter broke and leading like she has done it her whole life. This morning I led her around the barn and his property. 
I will say it is sooo much easier to halter break a foal than a yearling. I can lead Cowboy (3 1/2 months old) all over our pasture!

Cactus with my uncle and DH








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AriatChick772

subbing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Really no change. She just looks miserable.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dripples

Shes a beauty! Cant wait. What are your plans with the baby?


----------



## MsLady

We will keep it as a trail/pleasure horse for either myself or DH. Even though I claim Cowboy he is actually my sons :-( So DH and I will have Catus and the new foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

DH has gone to feed the horses, I didn't feel well so I stayed home. My luck he will get out there and Sage will have had the foal. 
These last couple of days she really hasn't had much to do with us, she doesn't want to be be groomed or touched. We shall see.
Tonight is a full moon, I was an OB/Gyn nurse for 15 years there were more babies born when there was a full moon than any other time, so lets see what happens tonight 😊

DH just sent me a text, no baby, no waxing.
I haven't been watching the waxing too much because we have had such a mild summer with a lot of rain, our pasture is doing great. Our grass is tall and healthy with dew on it every morning, it could knock off any wax or milk that she had on her teats. I've tried to get another picture of her vulva, but she is not moving her tail enough.


I don't know if I have mentioned this before, but I really am hoping for a palomino filly (or colt), I guess sex doesn't matter so much, I'm just hoping for a palomino. The Sire is deep Sorrel and has thrown all sorrel, so we shall see. As along as the foal and Sage are healthy is really all that matters.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

DH was able to get a picture of her vulva, it looks as if it is not as relaxed as it was the other day, I'm assuming this is normal?

Vulva 3 days ago compared to today.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

My "veteran" broodmare extends and shrinks, and has been doing this for the last couple of weeks. Hard to get a good idea on foaling when they fool us like this! :???:


----------



## MsLady

I think I'm going to need anexity meds before too long!
_Posted via Mobile Device_

My mom a non-horse person, was scrolling through my phone looking at pictures on Sunday, and was like " Is that all you and DH do out there, take pictures of her butt and teats"! I told her yep that's the only reason we spend 3-4 hours a day at the barn, I chase Sage to take pics of her vagina (my mom is southern lady, she can't say vagina...lol).


----------



## Falcor74

I have a file just for those photos, lol. Anyone who goes through my laptop is going to seriously wonder about me!!!


----------



## MsLady

Have you started a thread for yours? You know we all love to follow in the anticipation of waiting and the excitement if those first days of the new foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I started one back in May Waiting on Baby... , since this is when her original due date was supposed to be. In talking over with the breeder (since I bought her bred), the stallion was taken out of the pasture at the end of August, so I recalculated towards the beginning of August, lol. I had the vet out on Friday, and she thinks she is good, but maybe a week or two away yet. If she does not have it say mid-September, then she wants me to bring her in for an ultrasound. She says since Vana is healthy, let nature take its course. I am about bald right about now from all the stress and hair pulling, ****!!!


----------



## Zexious

What a pretty mare! I can't wait to see the baby 8D


----------



## MsLady

Zexious said:


> What a pretty mare! I can't wait to see the baby 8D


Thanks... Me either 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

They will do what they want, that's for sure! We were told Sage had a filly October 31, 2012 (Cactus), so if you do the math she is due September 24, however she is showing all the signs she will foal any day. When she had Cactus she was with 50 other horses and the owner did not look after them, they had to fend for themselves. So her birthday could be wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Yep, that is so true! I have been through all the stages of waiting, and am now like, "Ok, just whenever...". I am now referring to the impending birth as "If she has it"!


----------



## Teeallmee

Shadow's va-jay-jay hasn't changed much. Again, she is a maiden! She is 348 days in foal today. I pray the full moon puts an end to our endless waiting!!


----------



## MsLady

This will be # 7 or 8 for Sage so she is a professional....lol! I'm really hoping the full moon helps one of us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Stupid moon 😡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

That makes 3 negatives then!


----------



## MsLady

Ahhhh, I was really hoping at least one of us had good news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

This anticipation is just about killing me!


----------



## MsLady

Teeallmee said:


> This anticipation is just about killing me!


Me too, but it makes it a little better knowing you and Falcor74 are doing the same thing. I can't wait to see who gets to be first at showing off our beautiful new baby 😉😉!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

How is it going? Any more progress?


----------



## MsLady

No change, just like you I've decided to step back and let Sage do her thing. When she has it she has it, despite what I did or did not do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

That's all we can do... still no baby here either.


----------



## MsLady

You and Teeallmee will be the first to know, I'll PM you guys if I have to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

DH is going into the hospital for some testing so my parents and oldest son will be watching Sage for me for the next few days. I figure she will have it now that I am 2 hours away!!
Good luck Falcor and Teeallmee!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

MsLady said:


> DH is going into the hospital for some testing so my parents and oldest son will be watching Sage for me for the next few days. I figure she will have it now that I am 2 hours away!!
> Good luck Falcor and Teeallmee!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Best of luck to DH....I pray that all goes well. Keep us posted! 
Bear hugs!


----------



## Falcor74

Fingers crossed all goes well!


----------



## MsLady

Falcor74 said:


> Fingers crossed all goes well!


Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Teeallmee said:


> Best of luck to DH....I pray that all goes well. Keep us posted!
> Bear hugs!


Thanks, and I will.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

DH heart cath went great, even better than expected!! We were able to come home, he is on bed rest today and light activity for 3 days. If this isn't perfect timing for Sage to foal, I don't know what is!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I am glad he is back home and resting. You are going to have your hands full!!!


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Falcor  He is actually a pretty good patient 😉 I'm sending my son out to check on Sage, how is Vana looking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

According to my daughter from this afternoon, "the same", lol...


----------



## MsLady

😫😫😫I feel her pain! It's pretty bad when my 90 year old grand mother who doesn't even like horses says "are you sure it's not just a big tumor"? I've just about decided it is just that, a big, moving tumor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

:rofl: hmmm... had not thought of that! May have to rename it to "Vana's Growth"!!! I thought about having it's registered name be Dunnits Bout Dam Time, lol.


----------



## MsLady

That's a great name! I haven't thought of that but it's a great idea, a reminder of what they put us through!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

Falcor74 said:


> :rofl: hmmm... had not thought of that! May have to rename it to "Vana's Growth"!!! I thought about having it's registered name be Dunnits Bout Dam Time, lol.


Lol! That's a great! :lol:


----------



## Teeallmee

Vana, Sage and Shadow should all be named after each other for putting us all thru the same insanity!


----------



## MsLady

Teeallmee said:


> Vana, Sage and Shadow should all be named after each other for putting us all thru the same insanity!


Love that too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

So, guessing no further developments?


----------



## MsLady

No, still the same this morning. She is getting really cranky. Won't let us groom or really even touch her, she just wants to be by herself. She normally loves her morning grooming session. No waxing or milk, they might be getting bigger but not enough to really notice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Subbing to hear news. Wishing you luck for a healthy foal (and soon!) lol


----------



## MsLady

It stormed here last night so maybe she had the baby..... A girl can dream can't she?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

Big rain storm here as well. But no baby. Figures. I go back to school tomorrow (I am a teacher). I had all August to give undivided attention to Shadow and her foal....now watch......new students bring new baby! Lol


----------



## Falcor74

Let's see Labor Day and thunder, but as yet nothing here either, lol.


----------



## MsLady

No foal yet, she has been a stubborn little thing since the day we got her! She is going to hold onto this foal as long as she can just to make me crazy!! She has got to have it soon, she can't get much bigger or she will explode 😳😳😳

This was her this morning being "King of the Mountin" 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

awww, poor thing! Her belly is almost dragging the ground, lol!


----------



## MsLady

Falcor74 said:


> awww, poor thing! Her belly is almost dragging the ground, lol!


Lol.... I know, she has ran out of room. I'm afraid this is going to be one large foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

She looks like she is going to foal any day now! Yeah!! I bet you will be sharing baby pictures soon! I can't wait to see him/her! :wink::wink:


----------



## MsLady

She surprises us every morning and she is still there with her ginormous belly!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Teeallmee

MsLady said:


> She surprises us every morning and she is still there with her ginormous belly!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least you can see that her belly is Ginormous.....Shadow is sleek with just a pot-belly......I am not seeing much movement in there....sometimes I think it's the foal, but other times I think it just her gastric movements. Can you see the foal actively moving?


----------



## MsLady

I don't really see much movement lately, we were able to feel movement under her belly a few weeks ago, but she is so cranky she won't let me touch her. She did let DH brush her today, it was funny, she would stretch out her neck so he could really brush her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Sage had us fooled this morning. We are usually out feeding around 8:00am, and if we are late they are waiting for us. Being Saturday we had a late start this morning, so we got out there around 9:00, but we didn't see the horses, none of them. They like to hide in the trees, but when they hear us, they poke their heads out. Well we called for them and they didn't come out, so we thought maybe she had the baby, we were getting excited!! We started to drive down the tree line to their favorite spots, then we saw them, they were just like us, being lazy today 😞No baby today!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

shes lovely fingers crossed for a lovely palomino foal soon ! darn this waiting


----------



## Falcor74

Ok, any news? You have been quiet...


----------



## MsLady

Same old thing😡😡 She is still as big as a house but no sign of labor. She isn't waxing, she doesn't really have a full bag yet. If her belly gets much bigger she is going to start rolling!!! She is still cranky 😜😜

How are things with you and Teeallmee? When are you going to have the vet out again? Without knowing Vana's exact due date it's difficult to know if you should worry or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Nada here. Went out tonight and she is pretty much the same too. She is extended and her vulva seems to be getting darker inside. She is not bagging up much, but it is warm to the touch. If she does not have it by the 27th, I will haul her in to have a US. She is not showing any signs of distress and not running a fever, and is eating and drinking, so I am not worried. Anxious yes, worried, not too much, lol! Here are a few shots of her tonight. She has some major veining going on.


----------



## MAG1723

subbing


----------



## MsLady

Still no change in Sage. I just wanted to be mean and post late at night so Falcor, Teeallmee, and Sarahb would get excited.... Haha

Foal watch sucks!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

You got barrelbeginner excited


----------



## MsLady

Lol... I'm sorry barrelbeginner. I am smiling as I type this 😊😊

I just keep reminding myself one day soon... Very soon we should have 4 new foals.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Lol i have no idea on times everyones posting as im in aus so everone seems to be on at differant times lol. Wish these mares would hurry up already lol i try and convince myself no there wont be a foal tonight and make out like im not worried about when she has it but deep down i cant help but get excited and have buterflys as i walk down and check her lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Well that's no fun Sarahb! I'm pretty sure the rest of us are in the US. I do know what you mean. One part of me know she hasn't had it yet, but the excitement of checking on her is so fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

This is a comparison of Sage. The picture on top is from last week, the one on bottom is from this morning. I really don't see much chsnge.











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

She looks like she's losing tone around her tailhead in the bottom pic. Has she gotten any flatter on the sides when you look at her head on? She looks like the foal is starting to position itself a little more in the bottom pic. What do her udders look like?


----------



## MsLady

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She looks like she's losing tone around her tailhead in the bottom pic. Has she gotten any flatter on the sides when you look at her head on? She looks like the foal is starting to position itself a little more in the bottom pic. What do her udders look like?


You're right, I haven't paid that much attention to her tailhead because honestly this is just our second foal and I wasn't exactly sure what I was looking for, but I see what you mean now. We have been watching her bag for a month and 2 days ago it started getting bigger, her teats are getting bigger. I have a picture of her that is head on, but it is not the best. It looks like the foal is on one side.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

When was the pic taken? 

Here's Boo right before she foaled: 



























Boo is so freakin' huge in the body that she never looked as down in the belly as your mare does. But then, she didn't even really look pregnant until the last month before she foaled. Her udders though.....She was a Jerseymaid COW. I think you can see that she was loose in her tailhead area in the bottom pic.

ETA, see the sweat on her side? She was already in labor when I took that pic.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

This one was just before she foaled too, you can still BARELY see the baby bump from side to side. I'm used to most of my mares looking like a pot belly pig and kind of waddling just before they drop, but not Boo.


----------



## MsLady

The pictures I just posted were taken this morning.

I don't think Sages udders were as big as Boo's when she was nursing Cactus! Wow, those were big.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> The pictures I just posted were taken this morning.
> 
> I don't think Sages udders were as big as Boo's when she was nursing Cactus! Wow, those were big.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Boo's a Heffah! I was feeling really sorry for her, having to haul those things around. 

Ok, if that was this morning, I'm going to say, "Not yet.". She'll drop and get almost flat sided and from the side it will look more like a V than a "U" when she's just about ready to go. Dadgum auto correct!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

When was Sage bred?


----------



## MsLady

Sage had a filly last year (we have her, Cactus) the previous owner said he thought she was born 10-31-12. If that is correct and she was bred back at 9 days (the stud always stayed with the mares) 320 days would be Sept 24. The reason we have been watching her sooner is, the previous owner had many (20-30) mares and would tell you he didn't care for them and didn't pay any attention to them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I really do think she is going to hold off until the end of September. She may be as big as a house, but she is just not quite ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Sage had a filly last year (we have her, Cactus) the previous owner said he thought she was born 10-31-12. If that is correct and she was bred back at 9 days (the stud always stayed with the mares) 320 days would be Sept 24. The reason we have been watching her sooner is, the previous owner had many (20-30) mares and would tell you he didn't care for them and didn't pay any attention to them.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sigh.........gotta love these Okie farmers.....sigh..... Well, she looks like she'll go real soon anyhow! :lol: I calculate that if she got bred approx 11/09/12 then she's "due" (342 days) around 09/16/13. So she could go any day now if she's a 340-345 day mare. I'd be looking for wax on her teats and keeping a very close watch on her from now on.


----------



## MsLady

I was off on my calculations 😜😜😜 Thanks!
I try to keep an open mind on her previous owner as he is a family friend, but he is the first to tell you he doesn't care for the horses, he inherited them when his father passed away. But the more time goes by the more we are finding out, he really just put them in the field to fend for themselves. No vaccines, wormer, they have never seen a farrier! It's a mess!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> I was off on my calculations 😜😜😜 Thanks!
> I try to keep an open mind on her previous owner as he is a family friend, but he is the first to tell you he doesn't care for the horses, he inherited them when his father passed away. But the more time goes by the more we are finding out, he really just put them in the field to fend for themselves. No vaccines, wormer, they have never seen a farrier! It's a mess!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not slammin' on him at all. There's a lot of the Okie farmers who do the same thing. They figure if the cows do ok on it, it must be good enough for the horses. Since I'm a horse lover it makes me cringe but it's their way.


----------



## MsLady

Oh no, Dreamcatcher, I understand what you are saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15

Ahh MsLady, you got me all excited that you had updated, I thought she dropped the foal! lol


----------



## MsLady

Oh sorry, still no foal here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

got me all excited just now.. AGAIN>. second night in a row. I give you props


----------



## MsLady

barrelbeginner said:


> got me all excited just now.. AGAIN>. second night in a row. I give you props


Lol... I'll try not to post after 5:00pm tonight. We havn't checked on her yet, so it will be this afternoon for her update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: I'm in Oklahoma so that's Central Standard Time 😜


----------



## MsLady

No baby, but her udder is getting bigger every day. No waxing or milk yet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Sounds like she's getting there, and of course, she may not have gotten bred on foal heat but on "30 day" heat which would extend things a bit. The way she's progressing though, I always figure 10 days + or - from the "due" date.


----------



## MsLady

Ahhhh, the joys of foal watch when you don't know when she was bred. This will never happen again!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

lol well I have the exact date my girl was ai and im still going nuts haha today is day 347


----------



## MsLady

sarahb87 said:


> lol well I have the exact date my girl was ai and im still going nuts haha today is day 347


Don't tell me that, I was hoping next time, when I at least knew when she was with the stud would less stressful!! But if you AI, there is no hope! It is all stressful!! I was trying to fiqure out why I was having such terrible heart burn and indigestion these past couple of weeks and I just realized its Sage and foal watch!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

No idea who the original author of this was but it's SOOOO true: 


Always remember the MARES CODE OF CONDUCT.

No foal shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved.
Your house must be a wreck, your family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and your social life nonexistent. 

Midwives must reach the babbling fool status before you foal out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean you're getting close. 

For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, foaling must be delayed by at least one day for each item. 

Vet check, add a day, internal add three. If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. You'll be fine while I'm away for the weekend," Wait 12 to 16 hours and pop that baby out!

Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait three days and produce a foal.

You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are necessary! 
Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait. 

The honor of all horses is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your stable mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. 
OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair.

Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful worming's can also be avenged at this time. 

If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have this foal, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works! 

Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the stable to check you. Your stable mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. 

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special horses are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful filly to carry on the mare code of conduct for the next generation of those who wait.


----------



## MsLady

That is awesome Dreamcatcher, I love it!

My Uncle is a retired ( if you really can be) horse trainer. At one time he was in charge of a mare barn for a race horse ranch. He has great stories of all the cameras, contraction belts, and other bells and whistles they would have on the mares ready to foal. He said it never failed, they would be watching her, turn around for for 15 minutes and a foal would be looking at you!! He says mares are sneaky and play by their rules when it comes time to foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

They are totally devious. I've had 3 try to slip one by me. Once the power went out, and I ran out to the barn immediately. No more than 2 minutes and there was a darling little wet foal. Then it was a maiden mare, not due for 2 more weeks. I had put up the cameras and spent my first night of on again off again foal watch, decided she wasn't gonna go at 6 a.m., fell asleep and woke up at 8 a.m. to a dry, standing, well nursed already foal. The last one, the camera died on me so I was doing checks every 1/2 hr. I checked at 8:30, went back out a 9 pm. and not only was the foal, up and dry, he'd wiggled out of his stall and into a gelding's stall and was trying to nurse on Uncle Lucky. Lucky's face was the funniest thing you've ever seen. Ever see a horse try to cross his legs? It was hilarious!


----------



## sarahb87

love it haha . I think I have the lack of sleep under control I now do not wake up to my alarm which is something iv never done I always here my alarms but the last 3 times I haven't heard a thing will have to start sleeping with the alarm under my ear lol. a gelding trying to cross his legs that would be quiet the laugh haha poor guy


----------



## MsLady

Too funny Dreamcatcher 😂😂😂!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

No baby today but she had enough spit and vinager to just about get me ran over....I'll explain. 

I lead Cowboy(4 month old colt) around the pasture every morning, we work on leading, stopping, keeping space. Well we were almost done and we were next to Sage and something spooked her, she and Lady took off to the other side of the field. Cowboy rears up and try's to run after them but I have a hold of him, I was able to hold him and him calmed down. Once he stood calm I let him go and he joined his mom and Sage, but they were on their way back to us. I was proud if him though he listened to me. So that was my day 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

When we got to Sage this morning she was on one side if the pasture and Lady and Cowboy were on the other, this is very strange for them. They are always together. When Sage got to the round pen she was sweating, it was a cool morning. So we are hoping to day may be the day. We are going back out to check on her later. I do have a question for the more experienced, you have to take in account I am an OB nurse (15 years experience, disabled now due to lupus 😡) I know they loose all tone on their vag opening, however, can you notice dilation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> When we got to Sage this morning she was on one side if the pasture and Lady and Cowboy were on the other, this is very strange for them. They are always together. When Sage got to the round pen she was sweating, it was a cool morning. So we are hoping to day may be the day. We are going back out to check on her later. I do have a question for the more experienced, you have to take in account I am an OB nurse (15 years experience, disabled now due to lupus 😡) I know they loose all tone on their vag opening, however, can you notice dilation?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


GRAPHIC PIC of Lady Parts.......

Here's a pic of Boo before she was ready, I don't remember how many days out. But, she's light pink in the inner labia. When she's ready, you'll see some lengthening of the outer labia and the inner will turn much redder before she foals. If she's sweating on a cool morning, she's gonna go very soon. I'd keep a close eye on her, you don't want to not be there if there are any complications.


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Dreamcatcher. She had no tone whatsoever to her outer labia this morning. I tried to get a picture, but the sun was not my friend.

I am sitting at the Dr office with a sick child, then we are headed back to check on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Thanks Dreamcatcher. She had no tone whatsoever to her outer labia this morning. I tried to get a picture, but the sun was not my friend.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That was kind of my problem last year when I was doing a thread to document the changes as they got closer to foaling. As usual, when I needed to do the pics, I was alone so trying to hold the tail out of my face, hold the camera and spread the labia so you could see the changes......YEAH NO.....wasn't working so well. 

Hope your kiddo isn't too sick and gets better fast! 

I'm going to say, 10:15 p.m. tonight, you're gonna have a foal. If the mare doesn't decide to flummox us all and have it while you're at the Doc's office. That would be totally according to the Mare Code. :lol:


----------



## Falcor74

Still think Sage will be first of us still waiting! It sounds like she is separating herself from the others in preparation. Vana's vulva still shrinks during the day, but she is more relaxed and sloped down when I look inside, and she is pink outside and darkening inside. Still no udder though! Hope the kiddo gets well soon and keep us posted: baby/ no baby...


----------



## MsLady

I'm sure she is probably having it now because we have been waiting at the Drs office for almost 3 hours and still haven't seen the Dr (we r a work in, sore throat, fever, body aches). I told him if we weren't seen soon we were out of here and headed to check on Sage. He knows where he stands...lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

I think you need to name the baby something like "Tomorrow" or "Pokey" for the time it is taking getting here.


----------



## Falcor74

:rofl: You can always go back to the doctor's, lol, you can't go back and watch a foal being born!!!


----------



## MsLady

Falcor74 said:


> :rofl: You can always go back to the doctor's, lol, you can't go back and watch a foal being born!!!


That is exactly what I told my son!!! I think he has strep throat, it's not going any where!!! We have been waiting on Sage Forever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly

BigNickMontana said:


> I think you need to name the baby something like "Tomorrow" or "Pokey" for the time it is taking getting here.


"Mañana" - "Manny" for short.


----------



## sarahb87

Oh my gosh just read the last few posts im so excited for u !!!! Haha think im as excited for u as i would be for myself lol guess its just the lack of action ive got here and seeing u have some action im getting excited just to see something happining well here about it anyway hahah woohoo cant wait to here more hope its time for u 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Ok.... Took care of my son (virus, not strep 😷), got him back home in bed. I get DH and other son go out to check on Sage.....😫😫😫😫no baby yet.
Still the same as this morning, sweaty, distancing herself from Lady and Cowboy, no waxing.

Regarding the name... The horses have really helped us get out and do more, (DH has Hodgkin's lymphoma and I have lupus) we have seen them as a such a blessing in our lives. DH's mother is Hawaiian and I am Native America (1/4 Choctaw) so we were going to name the foal blessing, hope, grace or faith in the Choctaw language or Polynesian. Probably not going to happen, they do not exactly roll off the tongue and are about 24-37 letters long!! Now I'll research "tomorrow, pokey, forever, procrastinator!" Any other suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Believe me Sarab, I am just as excited for you and Falcor. I'm just ready to see some pictures of the babies, we are way late to this party!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Glad your son does not have strep. I know... we have all been waiting (not always patiently, lol). I feel like everyone is so ahead of the game and we are the last players picked for the team. Let's see... names... eternal, mosey. And since we are approaching fall I have been toying with autumn, goblin, gremlin, minx, spirit, phantom, ghost (I am expecting another palomino with the creme gene). And since we are in the midst of some monsoon weather, stormy, rain, cloud... I have wayyyyyyy too much time on my hands.


----------



## sarahb87

So exciting i feel ive hit a dead end mare still hasnt bagged up so im going crazy looking for signs and using any little thing as a sign to make me feel like its getting close lol. And like u falcor i have way to much time on my hands i already have 22 names picked out for the foal when it comes hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I think I have over 40, lol. She has until the 27th, then it is into the trailer and to the vets, which means she would have it AFTER I spend all that money!


----------



## MsLady

I am hoping for a palomino, however the stud is sorrel and his offspring are mostly sorrel, so trying not to get my hopes up too much (that's really a lie, I want a palomino).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Falcor74 said:


> I think I have over 40, lol. She has until the 27th, then it is into the trailer and to the vets, which means she would have it AFTER I spend all that money!


You know she is going to have it on the 28th 😂😂.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Lol, and I want anything but... I do already have a buyer if it is a palomino colt, if I do decide not to keep it. Maybe I should ship it to OK? :think:


----------



## sarahb87

Oh i love a nice palimino 40 names haha well who knows the list still has time to grow lol. Im hoping for chestnut well mum is and dad is so should be anyway but mostly im hoping baby has daddys big white blaze so bad lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Falcor74 said:


> Lol, and I want anything but... I do already have a buyer if it is a palomino colt, if I do decide not to keep it. Maybe I should ship it to OK? :think:


Isn't that exactly how it goes, you usually get what you don't want. If your buyer falls through let me know 😱lol

Sage had a sorrel filly, with a blaze, last year with the same stud (Cactus), so we at least know what we could get, and we love our Cactus. She is in jail at my uncles, she doesn't get to run with the others. If you don't know that story let me know I'll tell it again 😉









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

You're 50/50 on whether you get chestnut or pally for the foal. If your mare throws her creme gene it can happen. 

Pllllleeeeeezzzzz don't name the foal Blessing! The most bat schyjt crazy horse I ever had was named Blessing and she nearly killed me. She ended up being so nuts she hurt herself and had to be euthanized, so I'm a little superstitious about that name! 










Blessing aka the Filly From Hayell


----------



## MsLady

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> You're 50/50 on whether you get chestnut or pally for the foal. If your mare throws her creme gene it can happen.
> 
> Pllllleeeeeezzzzz don't name the foal Blessing! The most bat schyjt crazy horse I ever had was named Blessing and she nearly killed me. She ended up being so nuts she hurt herself and had to be euthanized, so I'm a little superstitious about that name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blessing aka the Filly From Hayell


Well OK, Blessing in all languages is out. I see no reason to jinx the foal or me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

No Blessing name on this end... Demon is more like it, lol. This is last years colt (gelding now) at about 15 months (in June). Not a dark pali at all... no stripe so not a dunalino (which she could also throw by my calculations). His hooves need to be done (still for sale at breeder's place).


----------



## MsLady

That is what I'm looking for, Falcor! Sage is not a dark pally either. We already have 3 sorrel, just trying to mix things up a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

lol... ok... I will keep you in mind!


----------



## MsLady

We are staying out here with Sage today, she is leaking fluid from her vagina. We will see what happens.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Good luck, keep us posted. My daughter text me and let me know that Vana is extended, has been down, and is biting and kicking at her sides. Wouldn't it be the kicker if they all delivered on the same darn night, lol?!


----------



## lilbit

You are lucky MsLady took my 5 yr old yesterday (first available)to the doctor; she'd been running fever since Saturday and she has strep... waiting anxiously on your delivery


----------



## MsLady

2 in one day!! We are a sight to see, we have 2 lawn chairs watching her every move. It is 90 degrees here today and we have no electricity on our land, so if we get too hot we have to go sit in the truck for a few minutes. But we wouldn't be any where else today! 

Keep me posted on Vana 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit

fingers crossed for you both


----------



## MsLady

lilbit said:


> You are lucky MsLady took my 5 yr old yesterday (first available)to the doctor; she'd been running fever since Saturday and she has strep... waiting anxiously on your delivery


My son is still sick, ran fever all night and today, but like a good mom (and nurse 😜) I left him at home, tucked in bed with sprite on his night stand... Lol. I'm 15 miles away watching Sage! (Don't throw tomatoes at me, he is 15 years old and doesn't care if we are there or not and my grandmother is across the street...lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

LOL! At 15 years old, he probably just wants to crawl into his bed and hide til he feels better anyway. 

So, she's leaking fluid from her vagina today? Clear? Cloudy? White? Other? She sweating and biting her sides at all?


----------



## MsLady

This morning it was cloudy (milky), this afternoon it is clear and almost looks sticky. It doesn't just pour out of her it slowly drips. Also, the only way I can describe this is it looks like she is winking, like in heat winking. 

She is sweating more than the others, she was biting her sides earlier but that has stopped. Every now and then she will let out a low moan, so just when we think "OK, not today", she'll moan!!

Believe me my 15 y/o could care less that I'm not home😱. I'll let that hurt my feelings another day, but not today!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Vana did that about a week ago (she would drip clear and then it stops). I just kind of assume she is lubing up as her vulva stretches.

I have a 16 year old daughter who is afraid she will miss something so stays glued to my side. Don't know which is worse, lol.


----------



## MsLady

If I still have another week of this..,. I'm done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Nahhh... you just say that now! Once that baby comes, it will all be worth all the aggravation they are putting us through!!!


----------



## MsLady

If I still have another week of this..,. I'm done!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Oh ladies im all excited for u both cant wait to see these foals ! Rosie has had like a drop of fluid on her vjay jay but not sure if its anything exciting or not. Last night i caught her rolling again and her poos have softened last night to but who knows maybe shes fooling me again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

This:


----------



## MsLady

Yep, that's our theme song!

We left and came home to shower and check on the sick one. Sage was keeping her distance from us and Lady and Cowboy. She was rolling around, which I have to say is impressive with her huge belly. My parents and older son are out there and going to check on her. 

Before we left Cowboy decided to go for a roll in the pond! I've seen them spash in the pond but not roll.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Keep us posted Sarah!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Haha look at him looks nice and cool  will keep u posted if i have any new news not holding my breath though she likes tricking me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Well, hopefully one of us will have good news in the morning (don't think it will be me though, lol)!


----------



## MsLady

It's not looking to good here either 😞
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

No change this morning. We will go back later and check on her. We have a cold front moving in, possiable rain and a full moon! What more could you ask for...lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

As soon as you're properly miserable.....she'll drop. 

LOL! That's why I made my hubby build me to big foaling stalls and hook up cameras so I can watch from inside the house. Since I do foal watch in Feb most years, I got tired of being frozen and wet from running back and forth to the barn. Not even thinking about what it would be like to pasture foal at that time of year!


----------



## MsLady

I can assure you this will not happen again! The high today 90, but it looks like we will be watching her closer tonight. The kicker to all of this... We were assured she was not bred back.... Really!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

That is like assuming, lol.... I am just at the point where I laugh about it all and am like "she will have it whenever"... trying not to worry too much or stress.


----------



## BigNickMontana

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> As soon as you're properly miserable.....she'll drop.
> 
> LOL! That's why I made my hubby build me to big foaling stalls and hook up cameras so I can watch from inside the house. Since I do foal watch in Feb most years, I got tired of being frozen and wet from running back and forth to the barn. Not even thinking about what it would be like to pasture foal at that time of year!


I think if I ever go through this little adventure that is what I am going to do. 

Being able to log in on my computer or smart phone would be one heck of a lot easier me thinks.


----------



## MsLady

The full moon and rain didn't change a thing last night. She is still as big as a house! I feel so sorry for her every morning when she walks across the field for breakfast. She just waddles along. I'm trying to upload a picture from this morning but having problems with photobucket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Sage this morning









Sage a few days ago








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Being an OB/Gyn nurse I saw hundreds if not thousands of pregnant women in my nursing career. I came to realize some women carried pregnancy well, they liked it, they were happy and they really did glow. I unfortunately was not one of those women. I never understood what was so great about gaining weight, swollen feet, heart burn, being unable to breath and being kicked and punched from the inside. I've decided Sage is like me she is not a happy pregnant mare. I was looking at some pictures and she is looking pretty rough...lol

A few months ago, she had good color and her face was pink.

















And after pregnancy hormones kicked in, honestly she reminds me of a drug addict. Just a mess.

















See how dark her face is and around her eyes. I have never owned a pally so it may just be a pally thing, but it just makes me feel really bad for her. She had beautiful dapples at the beginning of spring but they are long gone! I'll see if I can find a picture of those. 
Hopefully soon this thread will be of the new foal and not of how worn out she looks!

Not the best picture, but here are her dapples!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15

Poor girl shes as big as a house! It looks like the foal has arranged a sofa and a flat screen tv in there! She looks really dark in the face now 0.0


----------



## barrelbeginner

MsLady said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's looking.. well.. huge lol Don't want to seem.. umm well rude or anything.. but the panel you have as a gate? Um I had one of those. KEY work HAD.. up just like you do.. and.. my horse.. sliced his head open to the bone:shock:.. when m other horse ran him off.. just an FYI..:/ wouldn't want that to happen..as it looks like they could stick their head threw if they wanted.. as the edges are quite sharp:/:-|

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/ponchos-head-injury-now-then-*photos-271050/


----------



## MsLady

Thanks for the concern barrelbeginner, but that was only there for a day 😃😃😃😜😜

Long story short we had to paint it red... Don't ask!!









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

lol.... looks good!


----------



## MsLady

No change over here, how about you, Falcor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Nada so far... at the stage now where I have kind of given up. We will be going out here in a little bt, so if there is a change I will let you know.


----------



## MsLady

Nothing today.

I felt like we were neglecting the others because we were so focused on Sage. So we've backed off. DH was actually able to pet Lady's side yesterday, that is a huge deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I wasn't feeling well so DH went to check on the horses. Sages bag has doubled in size from yesterday. Finally looks like we have some progress! Of course when I'm not feeling well!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Murphy's law... little jerk!


----------



## MsLady

You used nicer words than I did... Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

PG forum, ha ha ha ha! I think I have been through every emotion this week, thinking she is, then isn't, then is... I'm tired! After Friday... only 3 more days!


----------



## sarahb87

yeah im feeling your pain its like yess tonight the night then noo not going to be tonight then yes no and then i just end saying i have no idea lol hubbys always asking me when i come back from checking her well... u think tonights the night and i will be like ummm maybe lol or well anything new and im trying to find something ive seen to give us hope like oh her poo was a little runny lol or she was looking over at something differant it could be the night haha


----------



## MsLady

Lol, it's pretty sad when runny pooh makes us happy 😊. I told my mom today her bag is finally filling up, and she got so excited, she thought we were having a baby today. "Sorry mom,could be today, tomorrow, next week 😡😡!"

I do know one thing ladies, we are one day closer today than we were yesterday!! (I know u can hit me now)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Haha my mums always saying that to she will say well shes one day closer today i think to myself well one day closer might be comforting if i knew how many more days closer until she has it lol. Yep runny poo gets me excited lol rosies starting to bag up to put a pic up on my thread it looks like she has balls lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

I've been monitoring this thread... Every time I see the post count go up, I think we'll hear that one of you (horse) Mom's to-be popped... Here's wishing all of you healthy horse babies and eventually a full night's sleep VERY SOON!


----------



## MsLady

wdblevin said:


> I've been monitoring this thread... Every time I see the post count go up, I think we'll hear that one of you (horse) Mom's to-be popped... Here's wishing all of you healthy horse babies and eventually a full night's sleep VERY SOON!


Sorry your having to witness this insanity, even though the three of us have never actually met, I can assure you we are not crazy and under normal circumstances have lives that does not revolve around the tone of horse vaginas and vulvas and how big their udder is today or if she is dripping milk from her teats. We normally do not monitor the size, shape and consistency of our mares poo, but just ask us and I bet we can tell you what they did today. And please don't look at the pictures on our phones as no one would really understand why we have so many vaginas, vulvas, teats and just how we got so close. So please don't judge us this month, wait until next month when hopefully all this complete and total insanity is over and our lives are our own again. 😂😂😂😂😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

OMFG!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am crying, I am laughing sooo hard! My husband is just shaking his head and rolling his eyes. This is sooo me right now!


----------



## MsLady

I just thought some people might need a little clarification...lol. And, yes, DH, is right here with me going crazy!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Mine is excited, but I think he has given up going crazy... he is leaving that for me. And I took some pics of Vana's vulva tonight, lol, so your comments just made it more apropos...


----------



## sarahb87

hahahahah that is the funnyist thing ive heard Mslady but explains everything to well !


----------



## lilbit

Wow I was beginning to think that those pics were a "normal" behavior and thought I was missing out not taking pics of my mare but I might have a little trouble locating the teats as since she isn't pregnant there's just a little bag there where they would appear...then I would truly think my baby was unique


----------



## MsLady

Still no baby this morning.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

:-( So we are still in a race for tomorrow then? LOL :lol:


----------



## MsLady

Lol, yep the race is on. Maybe I need to go walk her and feed her Spicey food. That was what my sister-in-law did to me trying get me to have my boys..... Wait that didn't work either!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Ha, ha, ha... my daughter was 2 weeks early, so I can't go there! Already tried the exercise thing with her, she runs faster than I do (and then stops out of reach). Hmmm...:think:


----------



## sarahb87

Lol well no luck here either she played me again last night acting differant to normal just to be in one peice again this morning its a cruel world lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Sage is confusing me on what she is doing in regards to her bag. After she weaned Cactus it got pretty small and flat. The other day it finally filled up and I was getting excited. This morning it looked like it was smaller again. Oh, well still having fun with all the anticipation 😜😜!!

This was a few days ago.









This was today. Doesn't look like she is filling up any more.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Maybe not, but she still looks pretty good.


----------



## CLaPorte432

When she is within 24 hours of foaling, that big crease in her udder will go away and she'll have more like a "uni-boob" going on. Her nipples will also elongate/fill/get thicker when she is within 12-24 hours. The nipples are the last part to fill.

anyway to take her temperate? Breeders should take temp in the am and pm. PM readings will be higher due to the cicadum rhythm. But, when she is within 24 hours of foaling, her pm temperature will drop.

my mare dropped to 97.8 The night she foaled. I also saw the mucous plug had given away a few days before foaling. There was a reddish-orange dischargey crusty stuff around her womanly parts. 

just a few tips to look out for!

also, my mare never really got the V look to her. She had edema and lumpiness a few weeks out, but she never got the saggy V look lots of people say to look for. She did however get flat sides as the foal moved up into the birth canal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Thanks for the replays, I tried to post pictures of her vag. from this morning but I didn't realize the sun was in my way. 

She has been pretty tolerante of us messing with her, but I don't think she would let us take her temp. (Her first human contact was April). She is still really round and U not the V. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

rosie diddt have the V when she foaled but her nipples did point outwards yesterday for the first time and as u know she had it last night so maybe somthing to look for


----------



## wdblevin

I'm hoping the lack of news (in almost 24 hours) from our soon-to-be human/horsey parents means something good has happened... I'd love to make a 'toast' to some babies... Here's sending positive vibes out to y'all!


----------



## MsLady

Thanks, but life got in the way (Grandmother is in the hospital, but doing better now.) Sage is being Sage and laughing at me, as in "Mom, I'll have this foal when I'm good and ready"! 

My dad (who is not a horse person) went and checked on her this morning and said she was grazing in the middle of the pasture. When he is waiting and excited about a foal it is a big deal!

I realized I keep saying how big she is but have not posted any pictures of her head on, so that is my goal tomorrow. Or who knows, could be posting pictures of a palomino filly (I can dream can't I)!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Yeah, baby's sure taking its time.


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady, I hope your grandmother continues to improve!


----------



## Falcor74

Ok... fingers still crossed for your filly and hope your grandma gets better quickly.


----------



## sarahb87

fingers crossed waiting to see this pally filly


----------



## MsLady

I figure she will have it this week. We have to go 3 hours to have DH Cat scan (he does it every 3 months to make sure cancer is still gone). Of course while we are in the BIG city we have to go shopping (for the horses) and best of all out to eat!! Pizza Shoppe here we come!! For us it is the best pizza! Then we go back Friday for the results. So Tuesday and Friday my son will be checking on her, if I'm 3 hours away and he sends me a picture of a foal I'm going to scream!! But honestly I'm planning on that happening😜😜!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Big City, lol!!! Just don't get any speeding tickets getting home to see the baby!!! (prayers for continued good news with the scan)


----------



## wdblevin

Falcor74 said:


> (prayers for continued good news with the scan)


DEFINITELY ditto!!!


----------



## MsLady

Thanks everyone! He has been cancer free for 1 1/2 years, the scans are always nerve racking until we get the results saying all is good! We have to come back Friday for results. Of course to pass the time in the waiting room we are talking about Sage and how she will have it while we are here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

lol... sounds about right.


----------



## MsLady

So silly, silly me, how could I forget that today is opening day for deer season! How on earth is my son supposed to check Sage??? Really?? Are you serious?? 😡😡😡

So as soon as we got home I pushed DH out of the truck (*read- took him inside and made sure he got in bed OK, the contrast makes him sick) and ran out to check on Sage. Nothing!!! She was just grazing away with Lady and Cowboy, looking at me like, "What"?

Oh well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Lol i know that look all to well like yeah what u looking at nothing to see here lol well u might want to slap me for saying this but shes another day closer lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Lol... That saying is getting old. I'm sorry I said it. 😜😜😜. Didn't ur mom tell u that too! I know it's true but, ahhhhh!!!

DH's birthday is the 8, so that is the next day we are looking at.

I still need to update pictures on her. I'll do that tomorrow before we have to back to the Dr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

Yeah mum said that to me all the time i wanted to slap her haha though at the end me and hubby every morning would say when we had no hope well shes another day closer and just start laughing lol. Heres to hoping she has it real soon cant wait to see what it is and what color fingers crossed for a pally filly least we know one thing it will sure be cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Well, hopefully, he feels better today. You certainly have your hands full right now!


----------



## MsLady

Picture time! These were all taken this morning.

Sage walking to me wanting more feed.


























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

*keeping my fingers crossed for you and Sage*


----------



## MsLady

Thanks. Nothing has changed with Sage, big belly no waxing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ale

You're welcome! Keep us updated if there are any changes.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

She's looking considerably more dropped now though. It's not going to be long, I don't think.


----------



## MsLady

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's looking considerably more dropped now though. It's not going to be long, I don't think.


I give up, I've been saying that for a month!! 😂😂😂
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saucy12

Wow she is HUGE :shock: hope she lets go of that baby soon so you can get some peace! Lol I hated the waiting game too


----------



## sarahb87

SHES HUGE lol gonna be a nice big foal when it does decided it wants to come out hopefully wont be to much longer don't give up on the no wax rosie only waxed 2hrs before she dropped the foal she might be sneaky like rosie was


----------



## BigNickMontana

Just a thought, but has anyone checked to see if she might be having twins?


----------



## KigerQueen

Lord is she having twins! She is Huge lol! I wont say i hope she foals soon. If i do she will wait longer XD.


----------



## MsLady

Twins have been in the back of our minds for the last week or so. We really need her to just have this foal soon, as no vet around here will come see her. (Not halter broke, first human contact was in April....blah, blah, blah). It's really frustrating, fortunately there are a few great old trainers watching her with us and they too are concerned about how big she is getting. 

Everyone just keep thinking NO TWINS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

MsLady said:


> Twins have been in the back of our minds for the last week or so. We really need her to just have this foal soon, as no vet around here will come see her. (Not halter broke, first human contact was in April....blah, blah, blah). It's really frustrating, fortunately there are a few great old trainers watching her with us and they too are concerned about how big she is getting.
> 
> Everyone just keep thinking NO TWINS!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh come on! that is twice the cuteness!


----------



## MsLady

Lol... Twice the work for ALL involved!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Yeah, but twice the loving :think:... just wishing a healthy big enough/ little enough baby for you to love on soon!!!


----------



## Saucy12

Although twins are very cute, they are also very risky and dangerous... for both the mare and the foals. Which is why if twins are detected at the 15 day ultrasound one of the embryos is pinched. It's just the safest way to go. Hope Sage isn't having twins and that she has a nice easy delivery! And that she stops driving you crazy soon! :lol:


----------



## MsLady

We went to check on her when we got back from our Dr appt (clean scan, follow up in 3 months 😀😀) she is fine, no change!! I'll update pictures in the morning when we go feed them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> (clean scan, follow up in 3 months &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832


Whoo Hoo!

... My Mom is a two time cancer survivor, so we are totally familiar with how good it feels to pass these milestones. Her radiation oncologist just told her that she should extend her visit time from 3 to 6 months and after the next visit to him, she can go out one year. That was exciting news!

Back to the topic of babies that are still due; Definitely keep us posted and I hope y'all are getting _some_ rest.


----------



## sarahb87

any news ?


----------



## MsLady

Nope! We went and checked on her this afternoon just knowing and hoping for some change, we had a 40 degree drop in temp and it had been raining all morning, but nothing!! I can't believe she has held on this long. Her bag is still the same, maybe a little bigger, I'll be able to check better tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Nope! We went and checked on her this afternoon just knowing and hoping for some change, we had a 40 degree drop in temp and it had been raining all morning, but nothing!! I can't believe she has held on this long. Her bag is still the same, maybe a little bigger, I'll be able to check better tomorrow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Have you had the vet out to check on her recently?


----------



## sarahb87

Well least we know she has to give it up sometime lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I've debated all morning if I should post anything but I do need some help. Still no baby but Sage was breathing pretty heavy this morning. It's not every breath but minute or so she would exhale loud and heavy.

No change anywhere else. Her teets are more like gum drops, they were flat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I imagine some of that heavy breathing is that she is running out of room in there. Is she sweating at all? I know you are so anxious for this all to be over. To bad a vet can't check her out, then you would know for sure what is going on. Keep us posted!


----------



## MsLady

She wasn't sweating or really looking like she was in distress, I noticed her breathing when I was standing on my head getting a picture of her udder...lol!! 

And yes I would love a vet to come see her. There are soooo many things wrong with this situation. There are people seeking this bloodline in our area and have for years, and as long as they get the yearling with papers they don't care about anything else. Well, none of the mares were ever halter broke or trained to load! I know most of you already know this, but it is driving me nuts the longer Sage goes on. The reality is if anything happens we can't do much about it! We thought we were helping when we took Sage and Lady but today I just feel sick and in way over my head. We have people to help I'm just getting worried the longer she holds on.

OK, I'm rambling I just hope she has it soon and all is well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

It's ok to ramble and vent... most here have been through it! And the mental picture of you standing on your head, priceless!!! I had that issue with my colt, raised on a 360 parcel ranch out with mares, and only brought in to the corral when he was a year old, with the other yearlings. He was "supposed" to be worked with and halter broken, but even though they had an extra two months, we took over 2 hours to get him in the trailer because he had no human contact. It gets aggravating! Turns out he is a wonderfully placid boy, so it worked out, but still...


----------



## sarahb87

Hope things start looking up soon. I found rose brethig heavey a few times before she foaled one day she be breathing heavy next day not. Fingers crossed it all works out for u cant imagine how ure feeling
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Falcor and Sarah, this sure has been a roller coster, I'm just ready to get off!!

Tomorrow is DHs birthday, hopefully that is the magic day 😉😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Even I am feeling the anticipation, I have been checking this thread every time there is a reply...


----------



## MsLady

Doesn't look like today is the day, but....her bag is definatly filling! Cowboy must smell it, he is sniffing at her flank and hind end, she has been pretty patient with him, just pinning her ears and pushing him off but before we left she went after him to bite, I could see her back teeth! He'll learn, hopefully sooner than later!
I know we are going to have to watch him, but honestly I doubt Sage is going to let him close to her or the foal, she is Queen and rules with an iron hoof...lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

She'll put him in his place if she feels he "threatens" her baby. Are you going back to check on her tonight?


----------



## Ale

*continues keeping fingers crossed*


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady, I'm thinking about you and Sage!


----------



## MsLady

The plan was to check on her, but we couldn't. Now I will worry all night. Maybe we will have good news in the morning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

fingers crossed cant wait to see this little one ! hurry up sage lol


----------



## MsLady

Sage got us all excited this morning! We got out there and Lady and Cowboy were in the middle of the pasture grazing, Sage was no where to be seen. I just new she had it, I even dropped the key trying to unlock the gate...lol. We started to drive down the tree line and here she comes, poking her head out, still with her big old belly. I guess she just wanted to sleep in today. 

Sarah, I'm one day closer!! Lol 😜😜😜
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

lol... darn witch!


----------



## BigNickMontana

man and I was hoping it was gonna be today. Today is a good day to be born on I would know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> Sage got us all excited this morning!


As I started to read, my heart started to beat faster!!!

Gosh, I cannot imagine what you are going through.

*****

BigNickMontana, feliz cumpleaños (I'm assuming by your post) and BC is my FAV band!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Man! I'm starting to feel sorry for this foal. He/she is going to be a year old and only have been born for a few weeks.


----------



## MsLady

I'm so glad you guys feel my pain!! And yes Dreamcatcher, my palamino filly.... I mean he/she will be a year old in a few days!! 😂 Heck, maybe I could hide it until Jan 1, and actually show him/her!! (It's a joke)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

wdblevin said:


> As I started to read, my heart started to beat faster!!!
> 
> Gosh, I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> *****
> 
> BigNickMontana, feliz cumpleaños (I'm assuming by your post) and BC is my FAV band!


Not sure what band you are talking about. What I was saying is that it is my birthday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> I'm so glad you guys feel my pain!! And yes Dreamcatcher, my palamino filly.... I mean he/she will be a year old in a few days!! 😂 Heck, maybe I could hide it until Jan 1, and actually show him/her!! (It's a joke)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Depending on how long she goes....it might not be a bad fudge. I had a boarder once whose mare delivered on December 17. Poor thing was a year old and only on the ground 14 days. It really DID hurt her in the show pen.


----------



## wdblevin

BigNickMontana said:


> Not sure what band you are talking about.


... Bad Company ;-D

<my bad for getting off topic>


----------



## sarahb87

yep one day closer lol I sure know ure pain so many times I went down to check rosie at night and couldn't see her head when I bent down to see the outline in the dark my stomach would feel like it feel out in excitement and id get closer and see her standing in the corner hahaha I was like u b*tch ! lol funny thing though of all the times I got excited I wasn't expecting to see anything the night she had it but when I seen the wax I flipped my lid haha never seen anyone run as fast as I did to go up to the house and tell hubby haha


----------



## BigNickMontana

wdblevin said:


> As I started to read, my heart started to beat faster!!!
> 
> Gosh, I cannot imagine what you are going through.
> 
> *****
> 
> BigNickMontana, feliz cumpleaños (I'm assuming by your post) and BC is my FAV band!


Now that I am reading this on my computer and not my phone I realize what you were saying! lol I feel smart.


----------



## Ale

*flails* When I saw new posts to this thread, I got all excited XD


----------



## MsLady

Well, don't get excited today😡😡😡😡!!
This is what she did to us today (be prepared for many pictures).

Once again she decided to sleep in, so we had to drive down the tree line and find her, Lady and Cowboy were already out in the pasture waiting on us. I didn't get as excited today as I did yesterday! We got them to the round pen for breakfast and the normal routine. Sage was grumpy and didn't want to be touched, but what else is new. When I went to check out her udder I noticed just how big (read fat) she is. Does any one remember Bugs Bunny's horse? DH doesn't know what I'm talking about and I couldn't find it online, but Sage is fat!

















So her bag is getting bigger, no wax, no milk, but we noticed she kept swishing her tail and hitting her stomach (there are no flies out today). She walked away from DH when he tried to rub her and that is her favorite thing! She got her "King of the Hill" feeding while I worked with Cowboy and DH worked with Lady.








Cowboy is working on patience, and standing quietly, but it's rough when your 5 months old 😜!









We are still just happy to brush Lady.









Sooo, Sage always eats her last bit of grain and tries to get Cowboys, I guard it, blah, blah, blah. Same thing every day. Sage is queen and Lady depends on her for protection, Sage hangs around and waits on them. Today she left them, not went to the pond for a drink, I mean took off and left. Normally Lady would freak out and would have ran after her, but she just watched her. When we left Lady and Cowboy followed us to the gate, which they have never done! So of course we just knew Sage was going off to have the foal!!!

We went to feed Cactus and do our thing with her.










All this time hoping we were having a baby on our land 5 miles away!!!! It takes us usually about an hour or 2 to do what we need to do with Cactus.

By the way, I had to take this picture today if my sons paint, there is a thread on here on how to keep your paint/horse clean?!? Arrow didn't get the memo, he likes multicolors!









Anyway, we went back and there was Sage!!! No baby!!! So we just took stupid horse pictures to entertain ourselves!


































Maybe tomorrow!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Or tonight... there is still time, lol!


----------



## MsLady

I wish, my dad, who is NOT a horse person called this afternoon while we were back out there and told me he decided she wasn't pregnant it was just a grass belly and her udder was just swelling...lol. I told him I was about to agree.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

sounding good  come on baby come out lol


----------



## wdblevin

The herd dynamics are changing... They know something you don't know... It's gotta' be close!!!

****

I just got back from a ride and then ate dinner, so when I saw the postings I got REALLY excited for you MsLady. I am sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## pixelsandponies

Love the photos!  You have beautiful horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

She's still way out to the side. I'd give just about anything to know when that stallion REALLY got her pregnant! LOL!


----------



## MsLady

Me too DC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Just an uneducated and unexperienced guess, but I'm going to say that there will be foal pictures by Monday. Her bag is looking pretty full.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I hope you're right! I've been saying this week, but I'm running out of time 😰😰😰! Again, the joys of unknown pasture breeding!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

No change.

I'm sitting here at the barn watching DH work with Cactus. We have no idea what we are going to name this foal. DH was trying to think of things that are myths or mystical, like unicorns, chupacabras. Now I'm not naming it unicorn, but do you kind of see where we are going?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

Harpy, Gryphon, Pegasus, Phoenix, Pygmy, Golem, Banshee, Pixie, Ghost, Gobblin, Dragon, Demon, Cerberus, Ipotane (original centaur), Haizum, Wendigo, Satyrs, Lochness... All mythical/legendary creatures.


----------



## MsLady

Wow, thx 😊!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

My superstition only but I won't name them anything but positive names. I've had horses named Spirit, for instance, and he was very high all the time. So, pick carefully and considerately.....it's amazing to me how it comes back on you. Another one, named Blessing but I called her Curse Bur (when it was a 4 letter word) and she was an absolute nut case. She was ANYTHING but a blessing.


----------



## MsLady

Lol, I remember you telling me about Blessing, so that has been off the table for a while. When Cowboy was born we had an idea of what we were going to name him, but with this one....nothing. We keep saying we will just wait until it arrives, but heck I'm not sure it's ever going to arrive...lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Lol, I remember you telling me about Blessing, so that has been off the table for a while. When Cowboy was born we had an idea of what we were going to name him, but with this one....nothing. We keep saying we will just wait until it arrives, but heck I'm not sure it's ever going to arrive...lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How about "Betta Late Than Never" ? It's got less than 21 letters so should be ok..... Or, if it's a filly, "Makin An Entrance" ? Since ladies like to arrive late and make an entrance. :lol:


----------



## MsLady

Sage's registered name is Golden Star Princess, if this is a filly, she is defiantly a Princess, for making us wait!! (Sire is Rey Gay Master)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Sage's registered name is Golden Star Princess, if this is a filly, she is defiantly a Princess, for making us wait!! (Sire is Rey Gay Master)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's the dam's pedigree? I couldn't find her on Allbreed?


----------



## MsLady

She is not on there. I haven't mentioned it before because I've only seen it, I don't have it in hand yet. (I'm not worried about it I see the old owner every day, he sent it in to transfer to our name.) 
Sage also has Colonel Freckles but she also has Cutter Bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ah, OK. Just gotta wait til you get the papers. They take a while. I was surprised how long it took for me to get Boo's back when I bought her and how long it took them to process Bo's registration too.


----------



## wdblevin

<over 1 day since our last Sage update>

... I'm going through withdrawal. ;-P


----------



## usandpets

Maybe because they're attending to a foal!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Don't we wish!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

OK, so this is how today went. Woke up at 4:30am to a thunder storm and just knew she had had the foal. Waited until 7, got up and we ran out there..... Nothing!! She is still seperating herself, but no wax no milk. 

This picture is from today.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

Dang, dang, and double dang... I am exhausted just thinking about how tired y'all must be... Continuing to send positive vibes to you and 'come on already' to Sage... Yes, I know what will be will be.


----------



## MsLady

This is what she is doing to me. The picture on top is from yesterday, bottom is this morning. It's like she regressing! 











_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal

She looks sooooooo close!


----------



## wdblevin

Her stance is definitely more square.

MsLady, I think I see a hoof 'knocking' on her side telling you it wants to come out.


----------



## MsLady

All the old timers around have given up guessing on her...lol. She is definatly doing things in her terms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm thinkin' that little foal-dy is starting to move itself into position. She's looking a little more tucked up in the belly but she's also looking like she's standing more square, fronts & backs further apart and wider stance. So......and we do have a good storm a-comin'!

Can you try taking a pic of her on Sunday front on, square? And then another from the side?


----------



## MsLady

I sure can 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

defiantly looks different but like above post maybe different angle hoping its not that and its bub moving into position lol this little one has to be a filly u know how girls like to keep everyone waiting lol typical little diva haha


----------



## Falcor74

Keeping fingers and toes crossed she will soon put you out of your misery!!!


----------



## MsLady

DH was in charge of pictures today, I stayed home thinking I was bad luck, not the case.

All of these pictures were taken today.

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Ok, she's looking more dropped than the other day and it's looking like her flanks are sinking a bit. It looks like bebe is getting into position but her bag still isn't as full as I'd think it would get because she isn't maiden. Hard to call it.


----------



## KatieQ

OMG that poor girl! Look at that belly! Hope baby comes soon!


----------



## MsLady

Just got a call that they had to put the Sire down. I don't know the exact details but, he put a T-post in his chest a few weeks ago (I knew that and thought all was fine). They were treating him but apparently the infection got worse and he was put down this morning. I am just sick about this, he was such a beautiful, kind stud (if there can be). He was well mannered. He was the stud that showed me what studs are supposed to act like.
We will have 4 of his offspring, Lady, Cactus, Cowboy and this foal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

omg... that is so sad. I am so sorry!


----------



## barrelbeginner

Awh Im sorry to hear that. I know my neighbor(A) was saying that THEIR neighbors-call them B, horses were so agressive to neighbor A's horses on the other side of the fence.. that the B neighbors lost not ONE but TWO horses.. to them rearing over the fence to get at Neighbor A's horses.. and landing a-top of T-posts.. 0.0 that has got to be a hard site to witness:/


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady, Sage looks different this round of pix and I hope that means something is going to happen soon! 

So sorry to hear about the sire.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I'm sorry to hear about the sire. That's why I HATE T-posts, even when I cover them with safety caps, with a passion. I had a mare impale herself....10 years or so ago, but she got very lucky. The post just went through soft tissue between her chest wall and her leg. BIG vet bill and very scary, but she survived to live almost 10 more years and die of old age. Most outcomes with T-posts aren't that good.


----------



## MsLady

Thanks everyone! It just came as such a shock.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

how sad what a horrible thing to happen


----------



## MsLady

Our daily update, of course no foal. DH and my oldest son went to check on everyone this evening as DH had a Dr appt this am. It was raining this evening so they put on ponchos for some sort if protection from the rain. They (the horses) weren't having anything to with them! The ponchos were horse eating monstors! Sage wouldn't get close and every step they took to her she took two or three away, Cowboy wouldn't even come close. DH did say he could tell her udder was a lot bigger and the back of her belly was shaped different. I'll go back in the morning and see what's going on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

... Fingers crossed
... Toes crossed
... Eyes crossed (sorta')
... & anything else that would send you good vibes for a healthy 'baby' soon! 

Donna


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Donna, she can not hold on forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Just keep reminding yourself of that! Fingers and toes still crossed!


----------



## sarahb87

my gosh still nothing yet ! this girl is driving me nuts cant imagine how your feeling lol just want to see this foal lol grrr women cant live with them.... hahaha


----------



## MsLady

No foal, but finally some change!!! Look at her bag!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















These are not the best pictures, but I'm sure you get the idea 😀😀😀. Finally she is progressing, just think, we may have a foal this week!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oliveren15

Holy udders Batman! Hope you get a foal soon!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OK NOW We're getting somewhere!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I think baby is coming!


----------



## KatieQ

Hurry up Sage! I can't stand it any longer!


----------



## pixelsandponies

How exciting!


----------



## MsLady

Lol....We do get excited over the strangest things!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

KatieQ said:


> Hurry up Sage! I can't stand it any longer!


Oh, yeah!


----------



## egrogan

I've been lurking for months! Good luck and can't wait to see when the foal finally gets here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pixelsandponies

egrogan said:


> I've been lurking for months! Good luck and can't wait to see when the foal finally gets here.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same here


----------



## MsLady

Funny to see how many will come out for a full bag, now how many more will we get for an actual foal 😂😂😂!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

I'm still waiting and crossing fingers for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NattaBoss

I check/stalk your thread every day, multiple times a day. The internet at my house decided to stop working and I spent four days without checking your thread, I was sure that I would come back to a foal. I hope that Ms. Sage is cooking up some wonderful foal for you, I can't wait to see it.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Lol, I was on vacation in California and was sure by the time I got back you'd have a foal. No such luck I guess, but she looks like she is getting close!


----------



## MsLady

NattaBoss said:


> I check/stalk your thread every day, multiple times a day. The internet at my house decided to stop working and I spent four days without checking your thread, I was sure that I would come back to a foal. I hope that Ms. Sage is cooking up some wonderful foal for you, I can't wait to see it.


Lol... Is it strange that it makes me smile knowing people are stalking Sage?? And I know exactly what it's like, when I would wake up in the middle of the night I would check Sarahb's thread...lol. It became such a game 😄! We really hope tomorrow when we go check in the morning we have a new foal. This is going to be a really long night.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

in a way I guess its like we are all going to the paddock the check sage except instead of the paddock its the forum lol guess she isn't happy just having the one person checking in on her waiting hahah


----------



## lilbit

just wait til that foal gets here and see how many "stalkers" come out


----------



## MsLady

No foal this morning, it's raining and cold, perfect day to deliver! I guess Sage has to be different, I always thought foals were supposed to be born in the spring, when it was sunny and warm!

Dreamcatcher where are you?? I need advise from some more experienced people. Last night when DH and our son went to check on her she freaked out. He put her in the round pen like normal (we've done this every day for over 6 months) and she kept spooking from DH and wouldn't let him touch her. He thought it might be the jacket he was wearing so he took it off, but even after that she was still on edge. Then this morning we go out and the same thing, if not worse. She went in the pen to eat, but we couldn't get close to her, she was searching for an exit! She never pinned her ears or showed disrespect, it was more fear. It was like she thought we were going to hurt her. 

I'm assuming she is acting like this because she is close to having the foal. It does worry me that she won't let us get close to it!

Picture of the day, top is from 2-3 days ago, bottom is this morning.








Best I could get, she didn't really want me around..lol








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

Sage is reminding me of a pregnant cat we rescued earlier this year, in January or something. A cat's pregnancy is supposed to last 60-65 days in length, and since we couldn't estimate the day in which she actually got pregnant, we walked around for months saying "today'll be the day!" She usually denied us our estimates, though, by holding on to the kittens that day. She was getting freaking huge. If you put a hand on both of her sides at once and gently pressed her belly, she felt (and looked) like a freshly-aired up volley ball! We gave up eventually, and she lasted for about one more month before we took her to the vet, who swore to us that Roxy was fine, just making sure the buns in the oven were golden in the top and that the toothpick didn't come out doughy. She showed us the ultrasound at that time, and estimated 6-7 kittens. Later that weekend she popped out 8 little kittens, which is a ridiculously large litter, all while looking proud to have caused such 'delay' in the birth of them all. I swear she did it on purpose. >.>

So here's hoping your mare doesn't delay it any longer! She's just doing things on her own time.. if the vet has checked her out anyway.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

OH YEAH, she has dropped a lot. It would not surprise me if she went tonight. We're supposed to have weather the next couple of days, so I'm gonna say before Saturday . As for not wanting you to get close, yes, that's nervous mother behavior. I would put her in the round pen tonight and leave her there until she foals. That way you can go in and sit with her and let her calm down to your presence. I'm going to guess you'll need to have 2 people in there to handle the foal when it comes. I'll bet she won't want to let you near it. I'd halter her and put a short lead rope on the halter so you can catch her up if necessary. If she's being real goofy now, she'd liable to be worse once the foal is born.


----------



## TessaMay

If she doesn't squeeze it out soon it's going to drop straight down out of the bottom of her belly!


----------



## Ale

*flails around like a wild woman*


----------



## MsLady

She is still holding on to it. We went and checked on her about an hour ago and all was well! She finally let DH groom her a bit but was still real spooky. Hopefully will see something in the morning 😜😜😜

I'm with you, Tessa, she doesn't have much more room to drop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> Picture of the day, top is from 2-3 days ago, bottom is this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I could get, she didn't really want me around..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Do you see what I meant about how she changed from kind of a lazy "U" shape to more of a "V" shape? That's what I meant when I said you'd be able to tell from that, the bottom pic really shows how her shape is changing.


----------



## usandpets

It looks like the muscles in her rear are getting softer in the second pic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner

That babies gonna be full grown when she gets out.. haha


----------



## MsLady

Absolutely Dreamcatcher! I can definatly see the "V" now! I also do appreciate your advise on keeping her in the round pen tonight, but with no one out there we would be afraid of her hurting herself. Our round pen isn't that big, I believe we only have 7-8 panels. 
We will check on her first thing in the morning, my guess will be if we wake up at 4am we will head out then and check on her, instead of the normal 7:30. We are pretty excited (as if you all didn't already know) about this foal, especially now that it will be Rubin's last for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

I'm doing the baby dance for you tonight!

:happydance: BABY DANCE! BABY DANCE! :happydance:


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> my guess will be if we wake up at 4am


I bet y'all won't be much sleeping (even if you're in bed) tonight... Try to rest even if you don't actually sleep.

Donna


----------



## KatieQ

Okay, we need baby pics tomorrow! This is getting ridiculous Sage!


----------



## BigNickMontana

My money is still on twins!


----------



## MsLady

BigNickMontana said:


> My money is still on twins!


Bite your tongue!!!! 😡😡
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

ohhhh exciting can feel baby pics coming on soon !


----------



## wdblevin

sarahb87 said:


> ohhhh exciting can feel baby pics coming on soon !


Maybe Cash can do a telepathy thing with the baby and find out who/what/where/when/why/how. ;-P


----------



## sarahb87

hahaha I will have to tell him to find out tomorrow before he goes if she hasn't had it by then I have a feeling she will have it tonight though


----------



## wdblevin

sarahb87 said:


> before he goes


Is tomorrow his vet visit? I'll head over to your thread to check in there.

*****

<sorry for the hijack> <back to the same 'Bat' (as in Batman) channel>


----------



## MsLady

We have a baby!!! Pic to come as soon as u can!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

Woo hoo!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MsLady said:


> We have a baby!!! Pic to come as soon as u can!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WOOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!! 'Bout freakin' TIME Sage!!!! Filet or colt? :lol:


----------



## egrogan

Based on those pictures yesterday, as soon as I saw you had updated, I just had a feeling it was finally here!!! Congrats to you and Sage and can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Falcor74

:happydance:wow... I go away for half an hour to catch up on the news and look what happens!!! Glad everyone is ok, and waiting on pics (did you get your pali?). :thumbsup:


----------



## pixelsandponies

Congrats!! Looking forward to pictures!!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

This is the best we have for now, we are still out here with them. As suspected she won't let us get too close. He/she looks great, was probably born last night as he/she can run accross the pasture!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

I don't know if the picture is uploading, but yes Falcor, he/she is a pali!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Awwww (had to look at and crop the pic on my phone to see it, lol)!!!! Both look great!!!


----------



## pixelsandponies

Yayyy for a palomino! Based on the photo, it looks like both momma and baby appear happy and healthy! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited

Grats on a healthy baby!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Southern Grace

Excuse me, Little Buttercup down the lane, do you mind telling us what gender you are since your mom is hoarding you? We simply must know!

Congratulations on the cutie!


----------



## Saucy12

FINALLY!!! You must be so relieved.. Congrats  can't wait for more pics!


----------



## TessaMay

Yay baby!!!


----------



## Zexious

It took long enough! xD Congrats on the new baby! <3


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

AWWWWW can't wait for more pics! 

Congrats!


----------



## NeryLibra

S/he sure did like making an entrance, eh? It's a beautiful little baby, here's hoping it's as healthy as it looks. Sure does have some pretty colors too. Can't wait 'till you guys can get up close and really dish out some lovin'!


----------



## Ironeater

{\rtf1\ansi\ansicpg1252
{\fonttbl\f0\fnil\fcharset0 HelveticaNeue;}
{\colortbl;\red255\green255\blue255;\red73\green72\blue65;\red255\green255\blue255;}
\deftab720
\pard\pardeftab720\sl440\partightenfactor0

\f0\fs32 \cf2 \cb3 \expnd0\expndtw0\kerning0
\outl0\strokewidth0 \strokec2 }
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets

Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Ironeater = DH.... You would think he was proud of him or somthing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilbit

beautiful baby! Congrats... smh wondering what to do with my extra time now...


----------



## egrogan

MsLady said:


> You would think he was proud of him or somthing!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So...a colt?


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Congrats (finally)! Waiting to see more pics.


----------



## MsLady

egrogan said:


> So...a colt?


We think, are pretty sure, maybe....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

yay. That is one cute lil fella.


----------



## KatieQ

Omg how cute is that? Congrats! Any name ideas? I know its early but....


----------



## Ale

Omg congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsLady

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Awwww.... he/she (???) is sooo cute... loves.... were you able to get a better look to see if you have a girl or boy (can't tell off my phone)


----------



## Ninamebo

Yayy!!! I've been stalking this the whole time but yay!!! So darn cute, congrats!!


----------



## CLaPorte432

I'm going to guess its a filly. Colts tend to..."hang out" and down as they don't have much control of their male part. It'll be very noticiable...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

It has been a crazy day!!! We do not have a name yet. We are getting ready to go back out there so more pictures to come!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'm going to guess its a filly. Colts tend to..."hang out" and down as they don't have much control of their male part. It'll be very noticiable...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Cowboy had NO control, still doesn't. We really don't know yet, we are thinking boy but no names and not positive yet, hopefully tonight we can get a better look.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yay congrats! Finally! My baby dance must have worked!


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> We have a baby!!! Pic to come as soon as u can!!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whoo Hoo!

I was at work and just got back from a ride. Going to check the posts.

So happy for you!

Donna


----------



## Oliveren15

Wow! I go away for a day because my computer stops working and she foals out! Congratulations on your darling foal! Keep us updated with lots of baby pics!


----------



## NattaBoss

I was going to start my homework when I decided to check on Ms. Sage!! Congrats on the baby!  I'm glad she finally give him/her up, s/he is adorable! :clap:


----------



## barrelbeginner

Yay Just saw the pictures.. He/She is cute. ADORABLE!!!

You dont have to be loosing your mind on foal watch now


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww what a cutie, congrats!!


----------



## MsLady

DH is saying he is a colt, I'm still on the fence, but he swears he saw it under there. I'm going to refer to him as a he but reserve the right to change my mind, it's just easier to write...lol!!

This morning when we got there (about 8am) I thought he was born last night by the way he was walking and running, but now that we slow down and think about it, his umbilical cord was still red and not really bleeding but you could see blood, I think I have a picture.








If you look, you can see it.

I have to back up a little on how we found/noticed him. We got to the gate this morning and there stood Sage in the middle if the field, Cowboy was lying close to her and Lady was kind of off to the side. DH says nope, not today, she is still huge. I start to get out of the truck to get the gate, and he says, "there's a baby, look at the baby"! Now understand I'm supposed to wear glasses, DH knows I can't see that far and I honestly thought he was just joking about how big her belly was, yeah, honey I know there's a baby in her belly!! But then Sage moved and there was this tiny latte colored baby. I couldn't believe it!! Finally. I even posted it on the forum before we opened the gate...lol!!! We always go to the round pen to feed, so that's what we did, we wanted to see what Sage would do. Lady and Cowboy came and Sage brought the baby by like a show and tell, she didn't really stop, she just brought him by and kept going. 
Sage brings foal to show - YouTube

Sorry if this youtube video is too small.
We were able to take her some feed. Poor Cowboy, if you notice any pictures were she is pinning her ears, it's not at us it's at him. It didn't help that at one point the baby was trying to run to Cowboy and Sage is NOT having it! 

Now the joy of naming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

woohooo CONGRATS!! I said she would have it last night hahaha!! he/she looks cute as a button must be hard for u I know u probably just want to go up and give him/her a big cuddle I know I did and u lucky duck palomino TO better send the pally vibes my way now for next year haha


----------



## MsLady

Tonight we went back to check on everything. We feed Sage and all looked good with the little guy. DH and I just sat in the pasture and watched him try to figure things out. He got tired, went to lay down and ended up halfway in the feed bucket! 








Sage didn't let Lady and Cowboy come so close this evening, she made them keep their distance. Cowboy did have to come say hi to me.










Thanks for putting up with us!!! I hope everyone likes pictures, because I'm gonna post them!! He even brought out DH from lurking OMG!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

LOVING THE PICS !!! MORE MORE I say lol what a cutie and looks so gold already in the top pic ! loving the bucket pic to haha foal can be such silly ******s


----------



## CLaPorte432

Your pasture is too darn big! LoL. We need an answer! It does almost look like a boy...But i can't get a good look.

Guess we'll have to wait and see. He's sticking cute though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

CLaPorte432 said:


> Your pasture is too darn big! LoL. We need an answer! It does almost look like a boy...But i can't get a good look.
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait and see. He's sticking cute though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was waiting for about an hour for him to let all hang out, but you know how new foals are, he was really only up for about 10 minutes. This is DHs thought, we watched him pooh, and at first he was straining (yes it worried me, but it's OK now), while he was straining DH said he could plainly see there was only 1 opening (no vagina). I understand the reasoning but until I see it hanging, I'm still on the fence!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

lol I know what your saying when cash was born I couldn't see his dodie hanging out and thought they did when first born but couldn't see it and I got a bit of a look at his butt and thought I only seen one opining but wasn't going to say colt or filly until I seen it close up as I have heard ( not seen as we don't seem to get filly here lol) that fillys bits are pretty small and can sometimes be hard to spot.


----------



## wdblevin

sarahb87 said:


> loving the pics !!! More more i say


Ditto... Ditto... Ditto!

*****

So, now we've moved from looking at 'bags', belly, and flanks to looking for winkee's. 

Love it!


----------



## MsLady

wdblevin said:


> Ditto... Ditto... Ditto!
> 
> *****
> 
> So, now we've moved from looking at 'bags', belly, and flanks to looking for winkee's.
> 
> Love it!


Too funny!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> Too funny!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Isn't it good to laugh about this rather than the angst of your wait?!

*****

Off topic, but what the heck... I just noticed that your an OK chick. No wonder I've enjoyed your posts so much... Our first horse (QH) that we ever owned was OK bred and he was an awesome boy.


----------



## MsLady

After many hours of following and watching Sage and baby with no name we finally have confirmation!!! 








It's a horriable picture, but that my friends is a boy. The winkee hunt is over...😂😂😂. 


Yep, we are in Southeast OK. This is my favorite time of year, the leaves are just starting to change and it is beautiful. More pictures to come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Look at that cute little butt 😊😊!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> After many hours of following and watching Sage and baby with no name we finally have confirmation!!!
> 
> It's a horriable picture, but that my friends is a boy. The winkee hunt is over...&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;.
> 
> 
> Yep, we are in Southeast OK. This is my favorite time of year, the leaves are just starting to change and it is beautiful. More pictures to come.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, that should help with naming to some degree.

Our first horse was outta' Vian, Oklahoma. We didn't get him from the breeder, but we had quite a few conversations/communications with him once we bought his gelding.

*****

Now you get to change 'MsLady is Loosing my mind, on foal watch.' ;-D


----------



## BigNickMontana

I like the name Spartacus for that one. He has certanly caused enough of a stirr to deserve that name! lol


----------



## BigNickMontana

And on that note, he is going to grow up to be a mighty fine looking horse.


----------



## MsLady

BigNickMontana said:


> I like the name Spartacus for that one. He has certanly caused enough of a stirr to deserve that name! lol


That is why we are taking so long on a name. It needs to "fit" him. And he has had people waiting on him for months! Not only on HF but I am blessed to have both grandmothers still alive (they are both 90 years old!), they have been waiting on him. One grandmother doesn't care for horses but she was the most excited! 

We are proud of him 😊😊.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

He is just so stinking cute.


----------



## BigNickMontana

MsLady said:


> That is why we are taking so long on a name. It needs to "fit" him. And he has had people waiting on him for months! Not only on HF but I am blessed to have both grandmothers still alive (they are both 90 years old!), they have been waiting on him. One grandmother doesn't care for horses but she was the most excited!
> 
> We are proud of him 😊😊.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Funny how a lil baby can do that. 

You have every reason to be proud of the boy, he looks like he is going to be a mighty fine horse.


----------



## MinuitMouse

He's beautiful!
Hehe I love his little 'derpy' face


----------



## MsLady

Last picture for this evening, I promise. We really didn't get any good ones today, we were more focused on "other parts"!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

He's got a lot of growing to do to grow into those legs!!!


----------



## MsLady

He does have some long legs. His Sire was about the same height as Sage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

He has some big THICK legs. WOW.

what color was the sire again?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy

CLa - he was red. 

Cute little guy for sure.


----------



## MsLady

NdAppy said:


> CLa - he was red.
> 
> Cute little guy for sure.


Thanks NdAppy. Yep, Sire was Sorrel, AQHA. He was in an accident a few weeks ago and was put down last week.

**Just noticed the thread name change, LOVE IT!!**
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

I cant believe how GOLDEN he is !! seen a few pally foals but none this golden at so young he is so precious and yes what long legs he has! he looks very regal and royal little prince ! cant wait to watch him grow


----------



## KatieQ

Yes he definitely has some beefy legs on him, he looks like he'll be one of those big chunky Quarterhorses!


----------



## MsLady

Sage is still being pretty stingy with baby with no name, but she did at least bring him up to eat this morning. We just sat back watched him, he walked up to the round pen and bit it. You could tell it confused him. He would have walked over to DH, but this is as close as Sage would let him get before she called him back. I figure she should be back to her old self by next week (yea right, we see how good I am with predictions!). She has let Lady and Cowboy back around, but this is as close as they can get. Poor Cowboy, he still walks around like he is lost. Lady may have supplied the milk, but Sage was more of a mother to him. When she takes off with the baby Cowboy perks up and calls after her and she let's him know he is not to follow them, he will go back to Lady but not because he wants to!
We were going to bring Cactus back next week, but I think we are going to wait a few more weeks. No need in stressing out everyone if we don't have to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

KatieQ said:


> Yes he definitely has some beefy legs on him, he looks like he'll be one of those big chunky Quarterhorses!


Mom and dad are both what I consider big chunky Quarter horses, so I don't think he a choice...lol 😄😄😄
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

Gahhhh I love him. Hope your others aren't feeling neglected ;D


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

He's a handsome little fellow and, of course, that gorgeous golden color!


----------



## JulieG

He is so cute!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he's so precious!!


----------



## Reckyroo

Congratulations - he was well worth the wait 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

Reckyroo said:


> Congratulations - he was well worth the wait
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He was sooo worth the wait!! 

Now begins the fun of naming him. What is crazy is we have his registered name picked out, we just can't decide on a barn name! We want it to be a strong, well suited name. We know once find it we will know, it will just fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Wait...how did I not get this pop up in my "subscribed threads" section?? OMG congratulations!!! What a beauty!! You must be chuffed, and relieved after the wait lol!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Really nice foal! Congratulations. Well worth the wait, eh?


----------



## MsLady

Thanks everyone on the nice compliments of our little guy, we are really proud of him. I wasn't able to get out and see him yesterday but my parents and DH went. I think we have a name!!! We will try it out for a day or so and if it works I'll announce it soon. He is getting braver each day and Sage is relaxing. Now on to pictures!!

































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

nawww just so handsome I can understand how u are so proud of him look at his little curly tail lol hope I get a lovely pally like him next year well minus the willy haha


----------



## MsLady

My mom (non horsy person) said it was a shame to "waste that curly tail on a boy"....Lol. I told her it would be a shame, if it stayed curly!! 

Sarah, this time next year you will have a pally filly that we will be begging for pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reckyroo

MsLady said:


> He was sooo worth the wait!!
> 
> Now begins the fun of naming him. What is crazy is we have his registered name picked out, we just can't decide on a barn name! We want it to be a strong, well suited name. We know once find it we will know, it will just fit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It'll hit you one day and you'll know it's the one. We had loads of suggestions for Teddy, but none seemed right, but as soon as I said "Teddy", everyone agreed and it just "fit". He's now 7 months old and we just have no registered name - yet..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

We have the hard one (registered) figured out, it's the everyday name that was causing us such the problem, but I think we have that one picked out 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

naww I REALLY REALLY hope your right Delana hoping and wishing with all my heart lol so desperate for a filly and for it to be palomino oh my gosh I will be so so happy if it turns out a filly I will probably checking it 10 times just to make sure I got it right lol


----------



## Zexious

I love that picture of him looking at the pumpkins. As an October baby, he is definitely going to be the best  
Hey, I've got some pumpkins at my house... Maybe he wants to come live with me ;D

Remind me what his registered name is going to be?


----------



## Melzie71

Hes an awesome colour, will he stay that colour or lighten? (Nz spelling sorry)


----------



## NdAppy

You don't know what the final shade of a color will be for a while. They go through some shade/color changes. You know basically what it will be (he's a palomino so will be some shade of that), but not how light or dark. 

Some horses also have some seasonal variation in their coat shade as well.


----------



## MsLady

Of course we would love for him to stay this color 😊!! We will have to wait and see what color he will end up being.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForeverSunRider

I've been following this thread for a while now. And that baby is just so cute! Makes me want one of my very own lol. He looks like the baby version of my horse 

Congrats!


----------



## Roperchick

Congrats!!!! Welcome to the palomino family little man lol


----------



## MsLady

No new pictures today as I'm feeling under the weather. We have tried out his name for a day and it looks like we found it 😊😊😊!! 
So I think tomorrow I'll start his own thread, any suggestions on where that should be? Pictures, or journals?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

I would almost do a journal, because then you could "mark" his training steps too (just my opinion, lol).


----------



## MsLady

Falcor, you have been here since day 1! Your opinion means a lot 😊!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Awww, thanks. I wish I had baby pics, but will get my fix off of yours. I was messing around with a photo of Sage and her new baby boy (I love my photo editing program, lol).


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady, feel better.

****

I like the idea of a journal, too. I keep one related to horse stuff and have things color coded specific to; feed, training, health, tack, etc. That makes it easier for me to go back and review progress over time on certain topics/issues.

Of course your follower's here on HF will want pix... Lotsa' pix!


----------



## MsLady

Love, love, love the picture Falcore !!!! 

The thread options on HF are Member Journal, or Horse pictures to start his new thread. 

I have over 1700 pictures on my phone right now, pictures are not a problem 😉!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

The HF *Member Journals* entry point notes: _A day in the life of a horse lover. Journal about your time with your horses. One topic per member, please._

The entries there really don't look to be much different than others. On a side note, I'd be interested hearing if there are other reasons or benefits to posting there.

MsLady, I guess it depends on where you want to post the soon-to-be-made-public baby's name (info & pix) as to where to put it.

Donna


----------



## MsLady

😡😡😡 Once again I am stuck at home, in bed and DH is out with the horses. Typically I wouldn't mind as this happens, I have lupus and my body doesn't always corporate with me! But today the baby decided to have no fear and go up to DH and check him out and I missed it!! DH is still out there so I'll have pictures and stories later.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Murphy can be such a jerk sometimes! I hope you feel better soon so you can go play with the baby!!!


----------



## MsLady

Thanks Falcor, I guess I just needed to whine a bit.

Question..... His eyes are grey/ hazel, will they stay that color? I know palis can have hazel eyes so I didn't know if his would stay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Falcor74

Everyone needs a whine fest now and then, nothing to be sorry for! As for the hazel eyes, not so sure. I would think they would have been blue/ grey and then turn hazel or brown, but maybe someone else can shed some light on this. I am still kinda new to the whole foal thing myself.


----------



## MsLady

We have a name!!!!
Chance....We feel it fits him, there was a Chance Sage was bred, there was a chance she was due in August or November, there was a chance he was sorrel or palomino (I could go on all night 😄).
Registered Name....Master Pauly's Shooting Star 









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigNickMontana

You could have called him Master Pauly's last chance because technically could be his last cold on the ground! lol


----------



## Melzie71

MsLady said:


> We have a name!!!!
> Chance....We feel it fits him, there was a Chance Sage was bred, there was a chance she was due in August or November, there was a chance he was sorrel or palomino (I could go on all night 😄).
> Registered Name....Master Pauly's Shooting Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great name. Theres a 'chance' you were going to go nuts waiting for the foal!


----------



## NeryLibra

Is his face just really dished or is there Arab in his blood?


----------



## MsLady

I've only been around quarter horses, so I really can't comment on if his head is dished or not. There are no Arab on either side though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeryLibra

Ahh, alright. It just looks dished to me, but I'm certainly no expert on it.  He's still soo cute.


----------



## wdblevin

REALLY like the barn name... Yo there Chance boy!


----------



## MsLady

wdblevin said:


> REALLY like the barn name... Yo there Chance boy!


Thanks, he was Moses for a day, but it just didn't fit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin

MsLady said:


> Moses


I would be thinking Charlton Heston each and every time somebody would use that in the thread!

Chance (IMO) is really positive and gives off a good vibe!


----------



## MsLady

Getting a nibble of grass before falling asleep.
















Sage is still watching...lol








Cowboy is looking so big now.








Cowboy at 3 days old and Chance at 3 days old. I think Sage has chocolate milk, Chance is putting on weight much faster than Cowboy did.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahb87

well haven't commented on forum for a day or so lol been kinda blah myself hope your feeling better soon. Check out his beautiful blonde hair lol he is just to cute and I was going to say gee he is so big already a lot bigger then cash was she must be producing some choc milk lol. I think he blossoms more and more every day I see him


----------



## egrogan

I remember you saying way back at the beginning that you weren't going to mess with Sage's halter breaking, etc. until baby was here. When does mama start going to school? 

Chance is looking great!


----------



## MsLady

egrogan said:


> I remember you saying way back at the beginning that you weren't going to mess with Sage's halter breaking, etc. until baby was here. When does mama start going to school?
> 
> Chance is looking great!


We (DH and I) are not even going to attempt it, it will be up to my uncle (a trainer). She is too much for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady

OK, I did it, I started a thread for Chance. I decided to put it in the Horse Pictures thread. It is titled "It's all about Chance". So my updates will be there from now on.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

